# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Grupno dojenje na Zrinjevcu 3.10.2015.

## emily

Roda poziva majke koje doje svoju djecu da se pridruže akciji grupnog dojenja koja se organizira u Zagrebu, na Zrinjevcu, *u subotu 3. listopada točno u 12 sati.* Potrebno je doći najmanje 15 minuta ranije zbog registracije i podjele podložaka za sjedenje.

Grupnim dojenjem šalje se poruka da je dojenje u javnosti dobrodošlo i da nijedna majka ne bi smjela doživjeti neugodnosti zato jer doji svoje dijete izvan svojeg doma. Ograničavanje žene na dojenje u intimi šteti i trajanju dojenja, i doprinosi stavu žene o dojenju kao nečem što ih ograničava. 

Ovakve akcije provode se diljem svijeta, a u Zagrebu će se organizirati u partnerstvu s Gradskim uredom za zdravstvo i drugim udrugama koje se bave dojenjem u okviru kampanje *DOJENJEZAKON*, kao aktivnost Programa promicanja i unapređenja dojenja u zajednici 2015.-2017. Grada Zagreba.

Na štandovima će od 11 do 13 sati roditelji moći dobiti informacije o dojenju i različite edukativne materijale, letke i brošure. Uz Rodine savjetnice za dojenje, na štandovima će biti i IBCLC savjetnice, LLLI savjetnice, savjetnice sa Telefončića, patronažne sestre i primalje.


Na javnom dojenju okupit će se i one majke koje doje na javnim mjestima ali i one koje to ne čine jer im treba podrška zajednice. Dojiti se može svugdje u gradu: na ulici, na klupi, dok čekate u redu pošte ili sjedite u tramvaju ali vjerojatno je najljepše opustiti se na travnjaku i predahnuti dojeći. Ako to već niste, ove godine dojiti možete na Zrinjevcu  :Smile:

----------

